
Gel that makes teeth repair themselves could spell the end of fillings - OrgNet
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2214797-gel-that-makes-teeth-repair-themselves-could-spell-the-end-of-fillings/
======
nikolay
Nutrition is the key. Teeth are so important for survival, I cannot believe we
survived so far with such flawed "design" of the mouth. Indigenous people have
pretty healthy teeth - they might get physically damaged, they may not always
be like those on the toothpaste ads, but I think we're doing everything wrong
about them. When it comes to bacteria, it's always about the balance between
good and bad bacteria. We don't have a solid research on mouth probiotics and
prebiotics and most toothpaste destroys all bacteria and as we know, bad
bacteria is more than good in the environment, so, it needs to recultivate our
mouths and keep the good strains in there.

By the way, such toothpastes and gels have existed for years. Here are few
brands my family has been using:

\- [https://www.apacare.com/en/](https://www.apacare.com/en/)

\- [http://www.biorepair.it/en](http://www.biorepair.it/en)

------
kiterunner2346
Yeah, sure! And how about the dental decay vaccines that have been promised
for, oh, about 40 year now?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caries_vaccine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caries_vaccine)

This gel will come out as soon as either

a) Hell freezes over or

b) dentists get a monopoly on the gel.

"Medical progress" is an oxymoron.

~~~
barcoder
In the mean time keep flossin' them gurners

